
Show HN: Jottings – Real-time collaboration in Markdown - bkzl
https://jottings.co
======
bkzl
I would like to show you a third product I created this year with my brother.

Do you remember Hackpad? Jottings is something similar but for Markdown. Our
key feature is group text editing by multiple users in real-time. We are
launching this as an open beta which means you can experience bugs but the app
is free to use.

There are plenty of things we plan to add in the future like native desktop
and mobile apps, a more advanced text editor with file attachments and syncing
with external services like Google Docs.

We're looking for feedback!

Entry on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/jottings](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/jottings)

